# My UMOD Installer doesn't work



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

Lately, I've been getting back into Unreal Tournament on my iMac, and I've been downloading new 5h17 to play in it.  However, I've only gotten 1 UMOD file to install correctly using UMOD Installer since I put the game on my iMac; with everything else, the installer simply does nothing, locking up the computer and forcing me to restart the computer.

Does anyone know where I can find this small program?  I've tried a couple ways of getting it to work, including redistributing RAM, to no avail, and I've been unable to find a working hyperlink to download it.  If you have UT with the installer, would you be able to email it to me?


----------



## Drizzt (Aug 9, 2003)

If you have your UT cd, it should be on that in an Extras folder I think.


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

Okay, I tried it, and it's still got the same issue.  Is there an update I could find somewhere?


----------



## Drizzt (Aug 10, 2003)

Hmm odd.  I'm pretty sure that's the only version of the umod installer that's out there for the mac and pc for that matter as well.  The only other thing I can think of is to see if you could download a manual install file of the mod you're trying to install and see if it works that way.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Well some come that way and some don't.  I'm not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## Drizzt (Aug 11, 2003)

Well I know of another mac UT message board that even though it's a small community, they seem to know their stuff.  Since I'm out of ideas try going there.  The site is at:http://osx.beyondunreal.com and follow the link to their forums.  You don't even need to register to post at the forums either.  Hopefully someone there might know what's going wrong with the umod installer.


----------



## a2daj (Aug 11, 2003)

Make sure you have the newer version of the umod installer (1.1. I think).  It's included with the 436 update.  Not sure which version of the UT CD you have, but I think the GotY version, which installs version 436, might include verison 1.1.


----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks, Drizzt.  I have UT 436, but I'm not sure about the UMOD Installer.  I will check the version on that, check out that forum, and get back to you guys.


----------



## Arden (Aug 12, 2003)

Success!  Pulled the installer from the Unreal site, and it works fine.


----------

